# Urinary catheter, Painful??



## missjess

Ok, I've been freaking out on how painful giving birth will be. I'm planning on having an epidural but I can't stop thinking about when they insert the urinary catheter... Is it painfull? I've seen the procedure on youtube and it looks terribly painful. 

I'm so scared!:|


----------



## luckyme225

The epidural will make you numb from your waist down so you shouldn't feel it when they put it in I believe.


----------



## Wobbles

Didn't feel a thing :D


----------



## ablaze

does everyone get 1 of these with an epi??i cant remember gettin 1!


----------



## luckyme225

I think it depends on hospital policy. At our hospital you have to have a cath when you get an epi but at the hospital 30 minutes away they don't make you get one.


----------



## ablaze

how wud i know if i had one :blush:


----------



## sarah29

Hi, I didn't feel anything as I was numb from the waist down!!


----------



## Jenny

I got one in before I got my epi done, it hurt but it wasen't terrible. Its quickly done too so you only feel pain for a bit if you get it done without the epi. Which would probably be the case if it was in a situation similar to mine. I wasen't allowed to get up to go pee because of fear of my water breaking since it was preterm labor, so they put it in. But like everyone else said, if its a normal labor/delivery then you won't feel a thing since you'll get the epi beforehand.


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

I had an epidural, and I didn't have a catheter until hours in to my labour as I couldn't wee. They made me wee a few times but once I couldn't feel to wee they put one in emptied my bladder and took it out........I didn't feel a thing.

When they took me to theatre they gave me a diff kind of epidural (for c-section even tho i didn't end up having one) which I believe is slightly diff than normal epidural then once Noah was born they put a catheter in and it was taken out about 6 hours later and I had feeling back it was just like a tiny scratch, I had ben told by a friend it hurt rly bad but it didn't at all!

Seriously I wouldn't worry about it.

xx


----------



## Tam

Dippy Yvanne said:


> how wud i know if i had one :blush:

You wouldn't have been getting up for a wee :rofl:

I had one without an epidural the first time round, and although it was uncomfy and a slight sting as far as I can remember, it really was nothing on the grand scheme of things.

I never even realised I had one with Alfie until I saw the bag on my shoulder on the way back from theatre :sick: :shock:


----------



## ablaze

i really have no idea if i had one!! tho i wasnt up for a wee often during labour either! will need to ask darren n my sis!


----------



## lorrilou

You dont feel anything, so i wouldnt worry about it.

And yvanne i think you would know if you'd had one, they dont take it out until you get the feeling back.


----------



## BeanieMummy

With my first one they waited until right before birth to give it to me, they said they wanted the full bladder to help "hold the baby in" since the Dr. was delivering a different baby at the time and we were waiting for her. but i did not feel a thing when they gave it to me. My youngest daughter...well there just want time I had her as I was getting the epidural.


----------



## Jules

This is honestly the only thing putting me off having the epidural! i know it may sound silly, but i really don't want the pee bag at my side!

Some people dont always have them, my sister said she didn't


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

I just remembered.........When my mum came to see me when I was back on the ward she came to the side of my bed to give me a kiss and she tripped over my wee bag!!! :rofl: Its a good job she didn't fall on it, she may have burst it!!!!!


----------



## stephlw25

I have to say it wasnt the most pleasent feeling in the world !! and when they removed it ! oh the joys !


----------



## suzib76

i have had 2 epi's and never had a catheter thankfully lol


----------



## sweetlullaby

I had a cathetar put in but didn't have an epidural. LO was at a very awkward angle and it was agony going to the toilet through labour so they put one in. Didn't feel a thing :thumbup: and taking it out wasn't painful either. It is kinna gross having one in tho lol


----------



## carriecinaz

I had to have one few years ago (for a surgery not related to pregnancy) and I didn't feel a thing when they put it in or took it out and I wasn't on any meds. I was freaking out about it for nothing!


----------



## lynnikins

with an epi you should be ok not to feel it they tried putting one in me thinking my bladder was full and that was stopping ds's decent last time but no my bladder was empty they just werent listening to me ,


----------



## meldmac

I didn't feel a thing either.


----------

